# Frigidaire Refrigerator Icemaker Problem



## branham (Jun 13, 2010)

I removed my ice maker now my ge freezes up in a week, why?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

branham said:


> I removed my ice maker now my ge freezes up in a week, why?


There are jumper wires in the icemaker that disable other necessary circuits in the fridge if you remove the icemaker. 

The manuf. does this so you can't have a fridge that fails gracefully, where you lose functions over time.

I don't know if other countries permit the manufacturers of their products to pull tricks like this, but for the US its
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporatocracy

Mr. OK, can you post a schematic?


----------



## branham (Jun 13, 2010)

*ge freezing problem*

I'm handy electrically, do you know what jumpers or a fix?I believe the refrigerator is worth repairing. Thanks


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

branham said:


> I'm handy electrically, do you know what jumpers or a fix?I believe the refrigerator is worth repairing. Thanks


If there are two icemaker connector pins wired together that is probably what you should jumper on the mating connector unless there are more booby traps in this thing. 

You have a schematic for the icemaker?


----------



## branham (Jun 13, 2010)

It isn't legible, but I'm going to do my homework and find one. The refrig and freezer worked fine until I jacked with it, just because the cub
e maker didn't work. Boy she's all over it now! I got to get this thing fixed.


----------

